# Duramorph



## Partha (Dec 13, 2013)

During repeat C-section & tubal ligation, 0.2 mg of Duramorph was injected spinally. Can the Anesthesiologist code 01961 and Duramorph injection 62311-59 as well? It would be extremely helpful if there is any supporting documentation.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Michele Hannon (Dec 15, 2013)

The National Correct Coding Initiative Policy Manual for Medicare Services
states "the physician should report the HCPCS/CPT code that describes
the procedure performed to the greatest specificity possible. A physician 
should not report multiple codes if a single code exists that describes
the service." 

I'm assuming the Duramorph was mixed with the local anesthetic 
and given as one injection for the C-section.


----------

